# Sony Ericsson w910i



## illuminati (Mar 7, 2008)

I have a sony ericsson w910i i have lost the disk which enables me to download music onto my phone can anybody please helpp ?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Software downloads: http://www.sonyericsson.com/cws/support/products/softwaredownloads/w910i?cc=gb&lc=en


----------



## d16 (Jun 5, 2008)

is there any way i can change the version of my phone?? i bought this phone with some what Honk Kong version that causes to have some applications in chinese characters.. is there any way i can format my phone to another version? or rather, is there any way i can delete all the default applications and games? i can;t delete it cause it says to be locked.. please help me...


----------



## thomasz (May 21, 2008)

Try search on web.


----------

